# Bow for a 10 year old.



## Belena (Dec 17, 2020)

My oldest just got his first deer with a gun during the youth hunt. Wanting to fet him an upgraded bow. Bow shop said Matthew's mission would be a good fit. He is about 140 pounds. Pretty big kid. Left handed too. Anyone have any tips or experiences with these bows or other youth bows to look at. Btw the mission was like 300 . Looking to stay there or less.


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

My now 11 year old has a Bear Cruzer, likes it a lot. I would never buy a Bear again, been trying to get CS to talk to me for 3 weeks, so for that reason I wouldn't ever give them a dime! They have terrible customer service. 

Mission is good too for the money IMO.... The Ember is also mentioned a lot but I don't have any experience with them.


----------



## Peter beaudry (Jul 30, 2021)

diamond infinite edge pro or mission switch


----------



## Anderson1394 (5 mo ago)

Give the elite ember a try my 10 year old shoots it well. It's super adjustable as they grow.


----------



## JDJ2810 (12 mo ago)

Both of my boys 12 & 10 years old shoot Elite Ember Compounds.


----------



## Triaxshooter2022 (3 mo ago)

Diamond infinite edge pro is nice because it’s super adjustable, draw length and weight and easy to do. He can shoot it for a few years before taking the plunge on a more expensive bow.


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

Id recommend the Ember as well except the left handed thing. I don't think they had a LH version as well. I am sure you have already confirmed he is left eye dominate and not just left handed. That another whole kettle of fish but just want to confirm.


----------



## 50CalTy (Sep 19, 2014)

My son is 12, since he was 9 has be shooting the Mission Craz. He’s a lefty too. I’ve never had any issues. Adjust it once a year and left him shoot. Shoots in 4H during the Fall/Winter. For what you pay they are really nice bows. I’d follow your shop recommendation and get him one.


----------



## Zim32 (3 mo ago)

Thanks for the info, I'm looking to get a bow for my kids as well👍


----------



## Bullhead-44 (Jan 26, 2018)

What is the setup you guys that are running the missions? I have a whisker biscuit for my 11 yr old and older truglo sight, the sight is bottomed out and cannot get it to hit. Even had a “reputable “ bow shop set it up for her. It just hits super low, hoping to get this all figured out. Or go a different route


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

Bullhead-44 said:


> What is the setup you guys that are running the missions? I have a whisker biscuit for my 11 yr old and older truglo sight, the sight is bottomed out and cannot get it to hit. Even had a “reputable “ bow shop set it up for her. It just hits super low, hoping to get this all figured out. Or go a different route


Have you tried moving the bolts to the forward most position on the sight? Like the bolts that mount the sight onto the riser, make sure they’re in the forward hole instead of the back hole, moves the sight window 1” closer to the riser and lifts the pins back towards the top instead of completely bottomed out.


----------



## Bullhead-44 (Jan 26, 2018)

I hadn’t thought of that! I’ll give it a shot and see, thanks


----------



## Joshj20 (3 mo ago)

Diamond infinite edge is a great starter bow, lots of adjustability


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Joshj20 said:


> Diamond infinite edge is a great starter bow, lots of adjustability


My wife has one that she turns down to 28-29 lb. DW for shooting NASP arrows. Our grandson cranks it up to about 40 for right now. Good bow with a wide range of draw weight and draw length.


----------



## dleach1407 (Jan 15, 2014)

Bear Royale is a nice bow. I would recommend checking them out. I just gave one to my niece. It's a nice, light, small frame bow.


----------



## IJK (2 mo ago)

I would recommend a mission hammr or a elite Amber


----------



## bowman2 (2 mo ago)

I have been using a bear cruzer for almosta year and I would reccomend that for a youth. It is not the greatest bow for someone that is looking for the best of the best, but if he is going to be changing poundages and draw lengths as he grows, it is a decent option and has plenty of speed and accuracy to take a deer within 30 yards with practice.


----------

